# Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?



## Sascha777 (18. März 2013)

Hallo ich angle meistens mit Feedermethode und früher habe ich immer monofil Schnur benutzt, dann habe ich mehrere Berichte gesehen und bin auf geflochtenen Schnur umgestiegen. Bei den geflochtenem Schnur verliere ich manchmal die Fische im Drill, obwohl ich mit der Rolle arbeite reißen die Vorfächer bei größeren Fischen ab. Bei dickeren Vorfächer werden deutlich weniger Bisse. Bei Monoschnur muss man den Schnur immer wieder straf ziehen. Ich angle auf ca. 70 - 100 m Entfernung, 80g Futterkorb, starke Strömung. 

Was wäre den Empfehlenswert?


P.S.: Ich habe vor kürzem Neuheit von Balzer gesehen, und zwar Schnur zum vorschalten der von dickeren ins dünnere übergeht, hat bereits jemand so etwas ausprobiert?


----------



## Fr33 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Abend,

bei der Distanz ist dünnes Geflecht als Hauptschnur durchaus ok... aber wie du bemerkt hast, fehlt dir ein gewisses Maß an Dehnung.

Hier würde ich mit Powergum Zwischenstück (30-60cm) oder eben mit entsprechend langer Schlagschnur (Mono - Faustregel sind ca 3x Rutenlänge) arbeiten.


----------



## bombe220488 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Wenn die Schnur reißt ist die Bremse zu fest eingestellt oder arbeitet nicht ordentlich. Ich hab noch nie einen Fisch durch Schnur Abriss einfach so verloren. Drills dauern evtl länger aber abreißen tue ich keinen Fisch im freien Wasser. 

Angelst du mit der Schlaufen Montage ? Ich würde dir ne dünne geflochtene als Hauptschnur und ne etwas dickere Mono als Schlagschnur bzw Puffer also wenn du mit Schlaufenmontage angelst dann die Montage aus der Mono Knoten.


----------



## Notung (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Hallo,
Ich denke du hast bestimmt Dreikantmuscheln im Fluss,
und darum reißt die Schnur bzw. die Fische können diese beim Biss schon über diese scharfen stellen ziehen.
Gruß


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Außerdem müsste die Feederrute selbst als Puffer im Drill dienen? Evtl. mal versuchen, die Rutenspitze mehr in den Drill einzubeziehen, statt nur über die Rolle zu drillen? Dazu die Rute möglichst im Rechten Winkel zur Schnur halten. Arbeitet die Bremse ruckelfrei? Wenn die etwas stockt bevor sie Schnur gibt, kann das ohne Dehnung schon reichen ...

Ich würde mal eine Kosten-Nutzen-Überlegung zwischen Mono- und Multifil anstellen ... Die Dehnung der Monofilen kann ja auch Vorteilhaft sein und die Vorteile der Geflochtenen müssen erstmal die Nachteile der Monofilen überwiegen - spätestens bei den ersten Fischverlusten durch mangelnde Dehnung ...
dazu noch der Preis ...


----------



## Andal (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



Sascha777 schrieb:


> Ich angle auf ca. 70 - 100 m Entfernung, 80g Futterkorb, starke Strömung.



Das bedeutet im Klartext, du angelst in einem Buhnenfeld, maximal 50 m weit und allerhöchstens an der Strömungskante. Dafür reicht dir Mono allemal!


----------



## siloaffe (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Ich muss Andal zustimmen. 
Irgendwas ist da nicht stimmig|kopfkrat 

Ich fische auch in starker Strömung (Rhein) da bleiben auf 60-70 Meter selbst 200g ohne Kralle nicht liegen und 80 werden ans Ufer gespült bevor sie den Boden berühren...... 

Aber davon mal abgesehen fische ich auch da Mono. 
Ne Gangrou 0,30 die hat ne sehr hohe dehnung aber dadurch auch ne sehr hohe Bruchlast angegeben ist sie mit 15Kg|rolleyes (nen vollen 12 Liter Eimer Wasser verträgt sie). 

Wenn das Vorfach reißt machst du irgend was falsch bzw. past dein Tackle nicht, das ist einfach so! 
(Vorfach zu dün, Bremse zu weit zu / arbeitet nicht ruckfrei, Rute zu hart, zu hartes/schnelles drillen.......)


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Entweder Geflecht, eine weiche Rute dazu event. "Power Gum" und das nötige Fingerspitzengefühl oder eine gute Mono - Hier nutzen viele die von Siloaffe erwähnte "Gangrou" zum Feedern (0,20er-0,25er) oder alt. die Terra X.

Ich nehme 10er Geflecht (Terra Line), dazu entweder Schlagschnur aus 35er Gangrou oder ein stück Power Gum. Da brauche ich in der Strömung wesentlich weniger Blei.

Die Rutenaktion sollte eher weich sein, meine liebste Rute ist immer noch die Browning Syntec XXL mit ihrer fast parabolischen Aktion.
Mit solchen Ruten klappt das auch mit Geflecht ohne ausschlitzen oder Vorfach sprengen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Ich sehe im Moment eigentlich nur zwei Vorteile, die die Multifile in diesem Fall bringt: Weniger Strömungsdruck durch geringen Durchmesser und dehnungsfreie/direkte Bissanzeige... (hab ich was übersehen?)

Die bessere Bissanzeige beim Geflecht könnte man m. E. vernachlässigen, weil die Schlaufenmontage als halbfeste Montage einen gewissen Selbsthakeffekt hat - d.h. der Fisch hakt sich wohl spätestens dann, wenn das Blei vom Schlaufenende gestoppt wird, selber.

Der Vorteil der fehlenden Dehnung wird doch durch die Schlagschnur teilweise kompensiert - bleibt noch der Strömungsdruck. Aber - wenn ich nur einmal einen Fischverlust hätte, den ich auf "ausschlitzen" wegen fehlender Dehnung zurückführen könnte, wäre das Geflecht schneller herunten, als es droben war.


----------



## Andal (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Ich sehe im Moment eigentlich nur zwei Vorteile, die die Multifile in diesem Fall bringt: Weniger Strömungsdruck durch geringen Durchmesser



Theoretisch ja. In der Praxis sind Geflechtschnüre aber deutlich weniger glatt, als eine Mono. Das erzeugt eine nicht zu vernachläßigende Reibung zwischen Wasser und Schnur. Das geht in der Anwendung teilweise so weit, dass kein Untrschied mehr feststellbar ist.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



Andal schrieb:


> Theoretisch ja. In der Praxis sind Geflechtschnüre aber deutlich weniger glatt, als eine Mono. Das erzeugt eine nicht zu vernachläßigende Reibung zwischen Wasser und Schnur. Das geht in der Anwendung teilweise so weit, dass kein Untrschied mehr feststellbar ist.


 
Hinzu kommt, dass (hervorgerufen durch die weniger glatte Oberfläche des Multifils) es zu minimalen Wasserverwirbelungen entlang der Hauptschnur kommt - die sich Schallwellenähnlich ausbreiten können und die Fische (aufgenommen durch das Seitenlinienorgan) vergrämen können |kopfkrat was wiederrum so weit geht, dass namhafte Raubfischexperten zum Kauf von "leisen" Schnüren raten, um diese Scheuchwirkung auszuschließen -woraus sich die klare Kaufempfehlung ergibt: Kauft Produkte, die die Vorteile der Monofilen mit den Vorteilen der Multifilen vereinigen und praktisch keine Nachteile haben ... am besten die Eierlegende-Wollmilch-Sau-Schnur von Börklei.

Alternativ lässt sich durch den Einsatz verschiedener Schnurarten, Schnurdicken und Knoten durch die Wasserverwirbelungen eine Melodie komponieren, die den Vergrämungseffekt ins Gegenteil umkehrt.


----------



## Andal (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Au ja... lass uns eine Art submerser Aeolsharfe klöppeln!


----------



## siloaffe (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Nehmt doch ne Wäscheleine, innen Multi außen Mono|rolleyes 


|wavey:


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



Andal schrieb:


> Au ja... lass uns eine Art submerser Aeolsharfe klöppeln!


 
Amen!

Werde ich jetzt Teamangler?


----------



## Andal (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Wenn wir eins aufmachen...


----------



## grubenreiner (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Werde ich jetzt Teamangler?



Wenn die Melodie fertig ist.....höchstens Musiker


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Ich merk schon: Euch fehlt die nötige Reife um den Ernst des Themas zu erfassen.

Mit entsprechendem Kompositions-Geschick könnte man eine Melodie "klöppeln" die Tote (Zander?) aufwecken kann ... gerüchteweise hab ich mal gehört, dass es für so etwas einen Markt geben könnte 

Andererseits gäbe es durchaus Vertreterinnen der Angelprominenz, bei denen es sich lohnen könnte, Intim-Angler zu werden - ... dann wäre eine Kuschelrock-Melodie angebracht - entsprechende Rute natürlich vorausgesetzt.

Zum Thema:
Also unbedingt Geflecht zum Feedern verwenden


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



Sascha777 schrieb:


> Bei Monoschnur muss man den Schnur immer wieder straf ziehen.



Sehe ich anders.Ein leichter Bogen erleichtert die Sache m.M.n.
sogar,funktioniert beim klassischen Spürangeln ja auch..du brauchst weniger Gewicht und je nach Montage riechen die Fische nicht zu früh Lunte.


----------



## Sascha777 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Danke für die Tips, ich werde wohl erstmal mit Feedergum versuchen und wenn es nicht klappen sollte, dann kommt Geflecht runter und ich versuche den neuen Monoschnur von Berkley zu bekommen, der soll bei niedrigem Durchmesser eine hohe Tragkraft haben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

suche eine gute sinkende Monoschnur zum feedern.

Hat jemand nen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> weil die Schlaufenmontage als halbfeste Montage einen gewissen Selbsthakeffekt hat - d.h. der Fisch hakt sich wohl spätestens dann, wenn das Blei vom Schlaufenende gestoppt wird, selber.



Schlaufenmontagen sind aus gutem Grund bei Verbands-Hegefischen mittlerweile verboten weil der Fisch im Falle eines Schnurbruchs oberhalb der Schlaufe das ganze Gerümpel mitschleift.
Sollte man sich als "normaler" Angler auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.


----------



## Andal (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Als Normal-Angler wähle ich mein Vorfach entsprechend geringer in der Tragkraft und halte mich von Verbands- und Hegefischen so fern, wie nur irgend möglich.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



Andal schrieb:


> Als Normal-Angler wähle ich



Ich dachte, wir sind jetzt Team-Angler??? :c


----------



## Andal (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Team Totaal Normaal... gefällt dir das nicht!?


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



Andal schrieb:


> Team Totaal Normaal... gefällt dir das nicht!?



#d

Um eine gewisse Professionalität auszudrücken, wäre ich eher für einen englischen Team-Namen ... "All-Fish-Hant-Killing-and-Revenge-Grub Germany" (Abkürzung AFKHaRGG) oder so ...


----------



## Andal (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

O.k. und bis in einem Jahr kann ich den Namen dann sogar auswendig aufsagen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Ich wusste, dass du mich verstehst - Totaaaal Normaaal.


----------



## Dunraven (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Schlaufenmontagen sind aus gutem Grund bei Verbands-Hegefischen mittlerweile verboten weil der Fisch im Falle eines Schnurbruchs oberhalb der Schlaufe das ganze Gerümpel mitschleift.
> Sollte man sich als "normaler" Angler auch mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.



Blödsinn.
Sie sind nicht bei Verbands-Hegefischen verboten. Die CIPS Regeln für die WM/EM fordern einen frei laufenden Futterkorb, weshalb bei Sichtungen natürlich normal auch die Regelungen gelten. Aber die meisten Angeln sind nicht nach CIPS Regeln und nicht umsonst schwören auch unsere WM Teilnehmer privat auf Schlaufenmontage, und wechseln notgedrungen auf die CIPS konforme wenn sie es müssen. Und erkläre mir mal was da richtig läuft wenn die Schlagschnur aus 0,25mm-0,30mm aus der die Schlaufenmontage ist reißt und das 0,14-0,18mm Vorfach nicht. Selbst Abrieb ist da keien Ausrede, denn am Grund reibt sich zuerst die Schlaufe ab in der der Korb läuft, also ist in so einem Fall normal der Korb weg und der Rest noch da, wenn auch mit gerissener unterer Schlaufe. 

Zum Thema, wenn es so weite Entfernungen sind würde wegend er Dehnun  Geflecht evt. Sinn machen, denn da kommt bei Mono einiges zusammen. Aber im normalfall halte ich mich an die Regelung Geflecht nur im Stillwasser, im Fließwasser ist Mono deutlich besser weil glatter und damit weniger Widerstand = weniger Gewicht nötigt. Und im Stillwasser nutze ich Geflecht auch nur über 40m oder wenn die Bisse echt vorsichtig sein sollten. Also so gut wie nie.


----------



## siloaffe (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Und erkläre mir mal was da richtig läuft wenn die Schlagschnur aus 0,25mm-0,30mm aus der die Schlaufenmontage ist reißt und das 0,14-0,18mm Vorfach nicht. Selbst Abrieb ist da keien Ausrede, denn am Grund reibt sich zuerst die Schlaufe ab in der der Korb läuft, also ist in so einem Fall normal der Korb weg und der Rest noch da, wenn auch mit gerissener unterer Schlaufe.



Allso mir ist bei nem Hänger, der am Rhein mit Treibender Montage nicht selten ist, oder wenn der Fisch in die Steinpackung marschiert ist schon öft die ganze Montage abgerissen^^ 

Die Schlaufe ist super aber mMn nur bis zu einem Korbgewicht von etwa 150g. Bei allem was darüber hinaus geht nutze ich ne Durchlaufmontage mit nem Waller AT-Boom, damit hab ich sehr viel weniger Korbverluste. 

Soll heißen ich nutze die Schlaufe im Grunde nur noch da wo garantiert nicht mit Hängern zu rechnen und auch keine flache Steinpackung ist.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

@Dunraven: dann verstehe ich nicht warum die ganzen Kaderangler bei uns an der Theke stehen, die verschiedenen Montagen binden, alles möglichen durchprobieren und dabei immer erzählen das die Schlaufenmontage jetzt verboten wäre... Oder ist das mal wieder so eine Ländertypische Sache - im LV RLP verboten und in einem anderen LV erlaubt?


----------



## Hümpfi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Wie schon geschrieben ist Laut Chips die Schlaufenmontage verboten. Der Korb muss nach dieser Richtlinie frei auf der Schnur laufen damit der Fisch im Falle eines Abrisses nicht die Komplette Schlagschnur mit sich rumzieht. 

Ich sehe das Proplem nicht direkt an der Schlaufenmontage, sondern era am Schlagschnurknoten. Denn meistens Reißt dieser beim Auswurf und die Komplette Schlagschnur mit Montage liegt dann wie eine "geladene Waffe" im Wasser. Beist darauf ein Fisch wird er zwangsläufig verenden. Ich wage jetzt mal die behauptung das ein Brassen von 1.5-2 Kilo ein 16er oder 18er Vorfach nicht immer durchbekommt.
Deshalb bin ich zurzeit auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Durchlaufmontage. 

Zurück zum Thema:
Ich würde bei dieser Distanz und geringen Strömung auf jedenfall eine Geflochtene Schnur Fischen. Da ich von Feedergum nicht überzeugt bin Fische ich immer mit Schlagschnur in 0,30mm und einer Länge von 10m. Im Fluss Fische ich schon seit über 2 Jahren keine Schlaufenmontage mehr da diese nach meiner Meinung nicht notwendig ist. Fische im Fluss sind nicht zimperlich was die Köderaufnahme angeht und meistens Haken sie sich gegen die Rutenspitze selbst. Natürlich Funktioniert das nur wennman dafür auch geeignete Haken verwendet.

mfg


----------



## Aal_Willi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben ist Laut Chips die Schlaufenmontage verboten.
> Deshalb bin ich zurzeit auf der Suche nach einer geeigneten Durchlaufmontage.



Versuch doch mal:
- swivel + 20cm Mono oder Feedergum + swivel - Vorfach einschlaufen -
Auf die Schlagschnur kommt dann um den ersten swivel mit
Knoten zu schützen ein Buffer Bead z.B. von Gardner:
http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....p3469_Gardner-Tackle-Covert-Buffer-Beads.html

Gibt es auch von Drennan und sogar in Minigössen direkt mit
ganz kleinen swiveln.
Der Michael Zammataro nutzt wohl sowas ähnliches wie ein
leadger stop, aber keine Ahnung ob die das schon verkaufen.

Gruss

EDIT:
Oder Du setzt statt des zweiten swivel einen Verdickungsknoten
und schlaufst das Vorfach dagegen...


----------



## Hümpfi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

@Aal_Willi
Ich hab schon ner ähnlichen Montage sehr erfolgreiche Versuche gemacht. Im Prinzip genauso wie du sie Fischt jedoch nehme ich nicht 2 Wirbel sondern nur einen. Zudem Verzwirble ich denn Arm an dem das Vorfach über denn Wirbel eingehängt wird. Der Knoten wird durch einen Silikonstopper geschützt.

mfg


----------



## Aal_Willi (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

@Hümpfi

hört sich gut an, kann man auch machen - viele Wege führen 
nach Rom... #6

Gruss


----------



## Dunraven (20. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



siloaffe schrieb:


> Allso mir ist bei nem Hänger, der am Rhein mit Treibender Montage nicht selten ist, oder wenn der Fisch in die Steinpackung marschiert ist schon öft die ganze Montage abgerissen^^



Dann würde ich die käufliche Variante der Schlaufenmontage nachbauen. Die Schlaufe nicht aus der Schlagschnur knoten sondern eine dünnere Schnur nehmen auf welche der Korb dann läuft. Aber ok solche Probleme habe ich nicht. Ich nutze die meiste Zeit 10-20g Körbe und meine 0,12mm - 0,14mm Vorfächer. Das ganze mit einer 0,18mm Hauptschnur am Winkelpicker oder eben einer 0,22mm an der leichten und Medium Feederrute. Sollte ich mal im Fluß angeln kommt dann vor die 0,22mm eine 0,28-0,30mm Schlagschnur. Und Körbe um 80g bleiben meist liegen, Hänger sind eher selten, und das 110g Körbe nicht halten ist ganz ganz selten. 

Aber unter solchen extremen Bedingungen wie bei Dir macht es natürlich Sinn eine andere Montage zu nehmen. Nur im Normalfall spricht eben weiter nichts gegen die Schlaufenmontage.

@asphaltmonster: Die ganzen sicher nicht. Ich kenne da auch welche, die kommen aus einem anderen Teil des Landes als Du, würde mich wundern wenn die wegen einem Bier so weit fahren. ;-)

Aber mal wieder ernsthaft. Naja weil die eben für die Angeln nach CIPS Regeln die nicht nutzen dürfen. Aber nur da ist die Verboten. Schau einfach mal bei Youtube. Da erklärt Michael Schlögel wie er sich eine Montage gebaut hat die er sich von Steve Gardener aus England telefonisch hat erklären lassen. Er selber würde ja immer die Schlaufenmontage nehmen oder den Seitenarm, aber für die CIPS Fischen muss man sich ja jetzt etwas neues bauen. Das Video heißt Rotaugenfischen am Rhein. Oder such da nach den Zammataro Videos wo der Montagen erklärt. Da sagt er auch meist das zwei für alles reichen, Seitenarm und Schlaufe. Bei den neueren Videos kommt dann die freilaufende hinzu wegen CIPS.

Jeder muss selber wissen womit er an seinem Gewässer am besten klar kommt. Das hängt auch mit persönlichen Vorlieben zusammen und eben mit Sonderbedingungen am Wasser. Aber das die bei Dir an der Theke diskutieren udn probieren zeigt ja auch ganz deutich, das sie vorher einfach immer nur Schlaufe gefischt haben. Und jetzt, wo sie das bei den wichtigsten Angeln (Sichtung für den Kader und WM) nicht mehr dürfen, da müssen sie das erste Mal seit längerer Zeit was anderes machen. Und da fehlt denen auch die Erfahrung, eben weil vorher Schlaufe und los geht es angesagt war. Allenfalls die Frage geht es im Stillwasser auf Rotaugen, dann Seitenarm statt Schlaufe.

Aber das Verbot laut CIPS ist für Dich als normaler Angler egal. Nur wenn Du an einem Angeln nach CIPS teilnimmst (Kadersichtung), dann wird es interessant für Dich.


----------



## Hümpfi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

@ Dunraven
Ich habe das Lange Zeit genauso gesehen wie du, jedoch macht man sich ja immer so seine gedanken. Das Proplem an der Schlaufenmontage ist eben das der Fisch im Falle eines Abrisses die Montage nichtmehr so leicht los wird.



> Nur im Normalfall spricht eben weiter nichts gegen die Schlaufenmontage.


 
Das sehe ich anders. Ich möchte das anhand eines Beispieles von einem normalen Hegefischen bei uns mal erklären. Mittlerweile gibt es bei uns 8 Sektoren mit je mind. 10 Tandems sprich 160 Angler. Im normalfall kannman davon ausgehen das bei 1/4 der Teilnehmer pro Durchgang mal die Schlagschnur reißt dann sind wir bei 40 Montagen die im Wasser liegen. Das ganze muss mal 2 genommen werden da die Hegefischen meist über 2 Tage gehen. Dazu kommt noch das viele ein paar Tage vorher Anreisen und Trainieren also kommen wir auf mind. auf 120 abgerissene Montage. Wenn auch nur 100 Fische auf die Beißen bin ich mir sicher das mind. die hälfte dieser Verendet. Also bist du Pro Wettkampf bei einem Fischverlust von mind. 50 Stück. In diesem Jahr sind mittlerweile 5 Hegefischen angesetzt, das macht dann schon 250 Fische. Zudem haben wir im Frühjahr besuch aus ganz Deutschland und sogar aus dem Ausland also steigt diese Zahl noch um ein weiteres nach oben.



> Das hängt auch mit persönlichen Vorlieben zusammen und eben mit Sonderbedingungen am Wasser


 
Ich finde das Ganze hängt nicht mit Persönlichen Vorlieben zusammen. Wir als Angler sollten uns auch unserer Verantwortung gegenüber dem Fisch bewusst sein.

Ich will hier jetzt nicht denn Ober Moralapostel spielen ich selbst habe auch ein paar Jahre mit der Schlaufenmontage gefischt und mit sicherheit auch ein paar Fische auf dem Gewissen. Ich möchte hier nur einen kleinen Denkanstoß geben.

mfg


----------



## Andal (21. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Leute, 100 m sind der Länge nach einmal über einen Fußballplatz. Das ist eine Entfernung, an der so mancher Brandungsangler mit seinen Weitwurfmontagen zu knabbern hat. Und dann wollt ihr uns einreden, dass ihr solche Weiten regelmäßig mit der Feederrute, vollem Korb und flatterndem Vorfach werft?

Wurfweiten sollte man besser nur dann angeben, wenn sie nachgemessen und nicht bloß per boah ey geschätzt wurden!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (21. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*



Andal schrieb:


> Leute, 100 m sind der Länge nach einmal über einen Fußballplatz. Das ist eine Entfernung, an der so mancher Brandungsangler mit seinen Weitwurfmontagen zu knabbern hat. Und dann wollt ihr uns einreden, dass ihr solche Weiten regelmäßig mit der Feederrute, vollem Korb und flatterndem Vorfach werft?
> 
> Wurfweiten sollte man besser nur dann angeben, wenn sie nachgemessen und nicht bloß per boah ey geschätzt wurden!


 
Wo gibts den Button "Herzerfrischend"?


----------



## Hümpfi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

@Andal
Feedern auf 100m Distanz ist defintiv möglich!
Natürlich brauchtman dazu das nötige Gerät und vorallem können und Übung.

mfg


----------



## Fr33 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Feedern auf 100m Distanz (echte 100m Distanz!) schaffen ne Hand voll Spezialisten ... und das nur mit ausreichend guten Bedingungen und geeignetem Gerät.

Oftmals verzetteln sich aber 90% der Angler und behaupten Steif und Fest Sie feedern auf 60-70m ... nachgemessen anhand des Clips sind es dann oft gerade mal 40-50m... 

Mit Bulletkörben usw. geht schon einiges... aber die magischen 100m sind sehr sehr oft Wunschdenken.....


----------



## Hümpfi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

kann mich dem nur anschließen was Fr33 geschrieben hat. Die 100 Meter schaffen vil. 10 Angler in ganze Deutschland und wie gesagt mussen da auch das Wetter mitspielen. Bei seitenwind fuktioniert das auch nicht.

mfg


----------



## Dunraven (21. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

@Hümpfi: Das sind dann wieder Sonderbedingungen.
Was ich öfters habe sind Vorfachabrisse, da ist die Montage egal. Dann noch ab und an das die Schlaufe reißt, also der Futterkorb fliegt und die Schnur nicht, weil eben die Schnur auf der er läuft gerissen ist. Was noch öfter mal vorkommt ist das ich die Montage am anderen ufer abreiße, denn ich versuche normal so nah wie möglich ans andere Ufer zu werfen. Da kann es schon sein das ich drauf lande wenn ich die Rute mal ein paar cm zu weit vorne lasse wenn der Korb in den Clip geht. Das aber wirklich die Schlagschnur abreißt, das habe ich ganz ganz ganz selten mal, und das dann weil ich irgendwo unter Wasser hängen geblieben bin. Und sollte dann wirklich mal der Haken noch frei sein und ein Fisch sich selbst haken, dann wird der mit großer Sicherheit eine einfache Beute für Hecht oder Zander, und spätestens die können dann das 0,14mm Vorfach sprengen.

Da sehe ich also recht wenig Risiko, daher ja auch die Aussage mit den Bedingungen von denen es abhängt. Und wenn bei Euren Hegefischen die gelandeten Fische getötet werden, dann muss da ja eine ganze Menge raus kommen, wenn Du allein mit 250 Fischen nach einer Kette von Zufällen rechnest. Da müsst ihr ja ein großes Weißfischproblem haben. Sollten die umgesetzt werden, dann sieht es natürlich anders aus, denn dann kann man mit ca. 10% Verlust der umgesetzten Tiere rechnen, also inklusive den Verlusten die nicht während des Transportes anfallen, sondern nach dem Einsetzen ins neue Gewässer, durch beschädigte Schleimschichten, Verletzungen durch den Haken/beim Hakenlösen, ect. Das sind Zahlen die man bei der Verantwortung auch mal bedenken muss.

Und zum Thema 100m, die kann man sicher werfen. Aber ich sehe es ähnlich wie Andal, Hümpfi und Fr33, auf die Distanz genau werden nur sehr wenige werfen können. Da gab es ja mal in einer Rute udn Rolle (glaube ich) einen interessanten test. Da haben sie Caster und Brandungsangelnmeister antreten lassen auf einem Feld. Ich glaube bei einer der Ausrüstungen hat einer von denen 150m ereicht. Bei den anderen Ausrüstungen waren die maximalen Weiten einmal in den 120er Metern glaube ich und auch sonst eher so um 100m. Und das von WM Teilnehmern in einem Bereich wo gerne von Würfen auf 150-200m gesprochen wird. Ich denke auch das viele 100m Würfe beim Feedern real eher 80m sind. Eingeholte Schnur zählen passt da ja auch nicht weil die vom Wind ja auch immer ein wenig in einen Bogen gelegt wird und eine leichte Strömung sorgt im Wasser für Spannung, aber trotzdem verläuft die Schnur nicht gerade von der Spitze zum Korb, sondern in einem Bogen der auch einige Meter kostet.


----------



## Hümpfi (21. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

@ Dunraven
Bei uns wird nicht Abgeschlagen, zum Glück! bei einem 2 Tägigem Hegefischen werden schon mal 1 Tonne Fisch gefangen also die Fischdichte ist sehr hoch. Zu denn 10% Verlust beim umsetzen. Da würde ich sagen nehm ich doch lieber die 10% in Kauf als eine Tonne Fisch abzuschlagen. Zudem bin ich der Meinung, wenn ein Fisch ordnungsgemäß behandelt wird besteht auch kein Proplem das er weiterlebt. Für mich Fängt das beim Drill des Fisches an, geht über das Lösen des Hakens und endet beim Hältern im Setzkescher. Wenn ich weis das ich mit viel Fisch rechnen kann, lege ich auch schonmal 2 Setzkescher ins Wasser.

Nochmal zur Schlagschnur. Für mich stellt der Schlagschnurknoten eine Sollbruchstelle im Falle eines Hängers oder Abrisses beim Werfen da. Bei uns kommt es unterm Jahr leider öfter vor das man eine komplette Schlagschnur mit Korb und Haken, Hakt und aus dem Wasser rauszieht. Das die Fische am Ende denn Raubfischen quasi zum Fraß vorgeworfen werden ist mit Sicherheit auch richtig, sicherlich aber nicht Sinn der Sache. Aber durchaus ein Faktor der in die Rechnung miteinbezogen werden muss.

Ich denke wir 2 könnten jetzt noch ohne Ende darüber Diskutieren, danach wird hier aber nicht gefragt. Letztendlich sollte jeder Angler selbst für sich entscheiden was er für Richtig oder Falsch hält. 

mfg


----------



## Dunraven (21. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

Ich glaube nicht das wir ohne Ende darüber diskutieren können, denn wir sehen es im Grunde beide ähnlich. 
Ich sehe es halt aus dem Blickwinkel wo eine abgerissene Schlagschnur im Halbjahr schon viel ist (was auch daran liegt das ih oft nicht einmal eine brauche), Du aus dem Blickwinkel wo Du wegen schwerer Körbe fast immer eine brauchst und die auch leichter mal reißt. Also zwei Gegensätze. Und damit wäre ich wieder bei meinen Sonderbedingungen.  
Meine Verhältnisse sind es für Dich, Deine für mich. ;-)


----------



## Obi Wan (24. März 2013)

*AW: Feedern monofile oder geflochtene Schnur?*

bei 60 bis 70 m nehm ich ne 0,10 geflecht und dann ne mono 27bis30 3mal rutenlänge vorschalten !!!
Fische ausschließlich die schlaufenmontage und geb dem Hümpfi und dem dunraven mit beiden behauptungen bzw erfahrungswerte recht! Bei manchen fischen sind sogar 2 setztkescher pflicht hümpfi!!!!
gruß Dirk
vergass noch mann kann auch durchgehende geflochtene und dann ein feedergum vorschalten das ist auch möglich


----------

